# Supplements for a wrestler



## grantgoforth (Feb 27, 2016)

At the moment, I practice 2 hours a day twice a week, and lift everyday of the week for over two hours. Offseason tournaments for wrestling have begun and my class is 182. I want to be able to stay at this weight for a couple more months, but gain as much muscle as possible at that weight. Basically I want my body fat % to drop while gaining muscle mass. Any suggestions on any healthy supplements at all?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 28, 2016)

cardio


----------



## werewolf (Feb 29, 2016)

Bcaa, l-carnitine?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 29, 2016)

Beta alanine suppositories


----------



## WilliamMK (May 1, 2016)

You don?t need them. Just keep to the healthy diet and the things will work out. I intrinsically do not take any supplements and feel myself excellent.


----------

